# Kitten Poem



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sharp little tooth, 
Sharp little claw.
Break every rule,
Break every law.
Holler for food,
then take a nap.
Climb up my bare leg;
Purr in my lap. 
Play "Pull-the-drawstring",
and "catch-the-shoelace".
Crouching and stalking
with peekaboo face. 

Who knows for sure
what goes on in their brain?
Is it mere curiosity
or imperial disdain? 

Eyes full of trust;
Hearts full of fun;
kittens must always 
scamper and run.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Such a cute poem!  Did you write it, Des?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I've seen that before somewhere. :wink: Google found this:

http://www.flippyscatpage.com/kittenpoem.html

But I don't know where Des found it. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Evidently, it was written by Keith Keber. Nice little poem!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

No, I didn't write it. Someone emailed it to me :wink: .


----------

